# how do i???



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

hello just bought new arcadia uv starters, but how do i put them in the viv?? i cant see where i can take it apart or anything so that i can feed the wires through, maybe this is reall girlly question but i need help, lol.


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

drill a hole in the side of the viv.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

think she ment is there anyway she can take the ends off the wires and then just thread the wires thru a little hole in the viv and re-attach once in there?
nat xx


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Nat said:


> think she ment is there anyway she can take the ends off the wires and then just thread the wires thru a little hole in the viv and re-attach once in there?
> nat xx


yes nat thank you that is what i meant, thank you.
i may be a girl but im not completely dumb to stuff like this, lol


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah you should be able to. doe sit run off a mains plug?


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

If its the actual wires which connect through to the bulb holders then no. They're plastic moulded on.. i put them through vent holes.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

so does that mean if u have no vent holes ur buggard? as the new viv I just got dont have vent holes??


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Hmm.. I think you will have to drill out a large hole to get the bulb holder bits through, then cover it with some sort of mesh to create a vent in that case Nat.

What a pain :roll:


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

aaahh wat a right royal pain in the ass :lol: 
I tell ya what between replacing glass, getting finger grips for the glass, buying locks to child=proof vivs, needing to replace all backgrounds, and now re-wire the entire bloomin thing this is provin to be quite pricey!! :roll:


----------



## shell shocked (Jul 17, 2006)

i normaly drill 8mm holes in the viv cut the wires of then feed them through and re connect them with terminal blocks outside the viv


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

If you unscrew the starter cover you can disconnect the wires! Use a drawing pin to poke the little hole above where the wires go in then pull them out. Its really easy. The blue wires into the round white thingy come out the same way too and just push right back in. Saves drilling big holes etc.


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

If it's a wooden viv (?) you could take the back off, cut two notches into the top edge, hang the sockets into the viv with the wires in the notches and then re-attach the back. (Hope that made sense!)
That way you won't invalidate any guarantee.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

if its one of the vivs u buy flat packed you can knock out one side piece an inch or so [url see the plugs come out of the holes] stick the wire through then use a drill to just drill a notch out near the wires [creating an arch at the end of the wood] giving the lead more than enough room. then just knock it back into place and do the same other side.
thats what we did anyway


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

NNY said:


> If its the actual wires which connect through to the bulb holders then no. They're plastic moulded on.. i put them through vent holes.



yes u can, u need to unscrew the uv starter and unwire the holder wires, thread them through little holes then rewire them into the uv starter. its really easy to do


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Like I said!
:lol: 


andyj5447 said:


> If you unscrew the starter cover you can disconnect the wires! Use a drawing pin to poke the little hole above where the wires go in then pull them out. Its really easy. The blue wires into the round white thingy come out the same way too and just push right back in. Saves drilling big holes etc.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah but Andy... thats hard work.. even for me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

pppfffftt bloody lazy layabout!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah.. your point being? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

well erm i dunno! :lol:


----------

